# plug gap for ka24e



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

Is the general rule of thumb .042 - .045 for spark plug gaps? I wanna know what the stock spec is for my ka24e ( '89 s13 ) but I haven't been able to find it...stupid Hynes...not making a manual for my year...stupid hynes  gotta get a factory manual...*slaps head


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well dont quote me but if my memory is correct, it should be 44.


----------



## gojo71 (Jun 10, 2004)

.044


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

I've got it at 0.39" to 0.43" by the Chiltons and factory service manual.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

thats weird. the autozome computer said.044 . maybe your looking at the dohc ones, hes looking for single cam engine plug gap....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

if you get the bosch platinum +4, they say they don't need gapping.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> if you get the bosch platinum +4, they say they don't need gapping.


Thats what I had so I dont know what the gap amount is.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

yeah .039 to .043 like niznos said. i would go with denso or ngk platinum i just like to stick with somthing more like stock


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> yeah .039 to .043 like niznos said. i would go with denso or ngk platinum i just like to stick with somthing more like stock


go with denso


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Don't always trust computers at the parts store, they have been off on many of cars. The reason you don't, and should not gap platinum plugs is when you stick a feeler in the gap, you rub off the platinum tip. "Platium plugs" is a misleading term, they are really platium tipped. The bosch has a pure platium center electrode, but a standard ground electrode. But they have a design that completely surrounds the pure platium center electrode with ceramic insulation, so if you try to gap it, you run the risk of chipping the insulator. Either way, bosch or no bosch, don't gap platium plugs. Just FYI, hope it helps you guys.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

yeah I have the sohc motor...I guess it might be a different gap for the dohc...would it?


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Nope, gap is the same for KA24E or -DE.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I was told that NGK came stock from the factory in our cars, and in fact, we should be NGK

any thoughts on this, not that I mind, I like NGK...


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

Most Japanese cars come from the factory with NGK or Nippon Denso plugs. If you look in the factory service manuals, they even specify the NGK and Denso part numbers. My assumption is that the guys at Nissan know what's good, and it's not like the prices are not comparable. I personally have been on NGKs since I've had my 240.


----------

